# And now valdo 5000!!



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitacíones, Valdo, y espero que te sigas asomando con tus simpáticas preguntas!! *


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ Bravo por los 5.000 !! *

Felicitaciones, Valdo, es un placer tenerte por aquí y pensar un ratito cada día para poder contestar a tus preguntas. 

Un saludo muy cordial, 
N


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades Valdo y que sean 5.000 preguntas más! *​


----------



## romarsan

*felices 5000 valdete *

*un placer amigo, espero seguir disfrutando de tu compaÑia*

*besotes*​


----------



## emm1366

Felicidades Valdo.

Con tus preguntas se aprende más cada día, especialmente el uso de vocablos de otras culturas.

Abrazos.


----------



## valdo

Rayines said:


> *¡¡Felicitacíones, Valdo, y espero que te sigas asomando con tus simpáticas preguntas!! *


 
Muchas gracias, Inés
Me cuesta creer que ya son 5000...

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda,


----------



## valdo

Namarne said:


> *¡¡ Bravo por los 5.000 !! *
> 
> Felicitaciones, Valdo, es un placer tenerte por aquí y pensar un ratito cada día para poder contestar a tus preguntas.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial,
> N


 
Hola, Jordi...
Gracias por las felicitaciones. Espero estar por acá algún rato más y cuento con tu ayuda en lo venidero

Saludo,


----------



## valdo

bb008 said:


> *¡Felicidades Valdo y que sean 5.000 preguntas más! *​


 
Muchas gracias, bb008
No puedo prometerte 5000 más, pero espero contar contigo y tus aportes ya que aún me queda mucho por aprender.

Saludos,


----------



## valdo

romarsan said:


> *felices 5000 valdete *​
> 
> *un placer amigo, espero seguir disfrutando de tu compaÑia*​
> 
> *besotes*​


 
Hola, querida amiga!!!
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Sabes de sobra que en la mayoria de esos 5000 se puede encontrar tu nombre...Cuento contigo en lo venidero 

Besote,


----------



## valdo

emm1366 said:


> Felicidades Valdo.
> 
> Con tus preguntas se aprende más cada día, especialmente el uso de vocablos de otras culturas.
> 
> Abrazos.


 
Gracias por las felicidades, Emm1366
Me alegra oír que incluso los hispanoparlantes apreneden algo de mis hilos asi que aprenderemos juntos. Nos vemos por acá...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## UVA-Q

Wow! Valdo! ¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!

¡ABRAZOS!


----------



## valdo

UVA-Q said:


> Wow! Valdo! ¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!
> 
> ¡ABRAZOS!


 
Muchas gracias, Uvita
Siempre es un placer encontrarte por acá...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES VALDO....
¿5000 PREGUNTAS?....Hay que ver amigo, tu curiosidad en inalcanzable...

Un abrazo y espero seguir encontrandote por los hilos de esta red...

Rosangelus​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Una sola palabra:

...

un beso
Martine​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Valdo.
Un abrazo 
Silvia


----------



## Kibramoa

*Me uno a la fiesta.  Muchas felicidades Valdo por tus 5,000.

*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades campeón. Sigue haciendo preguntas tan interesantes, aprendemos mucho con ellas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

¡Muchas felicidades y sigue así! 
Es un placer cruzarse contigo. 

Un abrazo, compañero. ​


----------



## krolaina

Bueno, bueno, tampoco es tan tarde... ¡¡MI MÁS SINCERA ENHORABUENA, VALDO!!. Excelente tu español y tus ganas.

Un abrazo gigante!


----------



## coquis14

Aflojá con las frases chilenas y expandete un poco.
Felicidades!


----------



## Mangato

Felicidades Valdo. Esperamos que tus preguntas eleven rápidamente tu marcador hasta los 10.000


----------



## Fernita

Querido Valdo: espero me disculpes por la tardanza pero ...¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES!!!

Cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## bibliolept

Felicitaciones.


----------



## speedier

Ooops!  I'm late again, but better late than never!!!

Congratulations Valdo on your achievement, and best wishes from Wales!!!


----------



## Mirlo

Soy otra que se tiene que disculpar 
por la tardanza,​ 
Muchas felicitaciones Valdo,
y que sean muchos hilos más....​


----------

